# 1988 300 ZX Rear Strut HElP!



## 1988300ZX (Apr 23, 2013)

I am replacing my rear struts in my 300ZX, and I can't find a step by step process. Does anyone have any websites or information on how to replace the rear struts, Thanks guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com. You need to register an e-mail address to use them.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

xenonz31.com has free service manuals.

Rear shocks are simple. Pull the rear speakers to access the 3 upper nuts (14mm on mine). There is a single bolt that holds the lower mount (either 17 or 19mm, can't remember). Swap the mount over and bolt it back in. Should take about an hour if you have air tools, maybe 2 without.


----------

